# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث الرايات الصفر و الرايات السوداء بالشام سبحان الله

## فريد المغربي

أخرج أبو عبد الله نُعيم بن حماد في كتابه الفتن (1/ 272-273)

 783 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَرْوَانَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: دَخَلْتُ عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ حِينَ نَزَلَ الْحَجَّاجُ بِالْكَعْبَةِ فَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ: « إِذَا أَقْبَلَتِ الرَّايَاتُ السُّودُ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ، وَالرَّايَاتُ الصُّفْرُ مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ حَتَّى يَلْتَقُوا فِي سُرَّةِ الشَّامِ - يَعْنِي: دِمَشْقَ - فَهُنَالِكَ الْبَلَاءُ، هُنَالِكَ الْبَلَاءُ » قال نعيم بن حماد [الفتن 792]: حدثنا بقية وغيره، عن صفوان بن عمرو، عن أبي هزان، عن كعب قال: ((إذا التقت الرايات السود والرايات الصفر في سُرَّة الشام، فبطنُ الأرض خيرٌ مِن ظهرها) الفتن لنعيم بن حماد (1/ 274)

 792 - حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ، وَغَيْرُهُ، عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ أَبِي هَزَّانَ، عَنْ كَعْبٍ، قَالَ:
« إِذَا الْتَقَتِ الرَّايَاتُ السُّودُ وَالرَّايَاتُ الصُّفْرُ فِي سُرَّةِ الشَّامِ فَبَطْنُ الْأَرْضِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ ظَهْرِهَا »
قَالَ صَفْوَانُ: لَيَنْزِعَنَّ الْبَرْبَرُ أَبْوَابَ حِمْصَ عَمَّا سِوَاهَا

 الفتن لنعيم بن حماد (1/ 277)

 801 - حَدَّثَنَا بَقِيَّةُ، عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ أَبِي هَزَّانَ، عَنْ كَعْبٍ، قَالَ:
« إِذَا الْتَقَتِ الرَّايَاتُ السُّودُ وَالصُّفْرُ فِي سُرَّةِ الشَّامِ فَبَطْنُ الْأَرْضِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ ظَهْرِهَا »
قَالَ صَفْوَانُ: لَيَنْزِعَنَّ الْبَرْبَرُ أَبْوَابَ حِمْصَ فَضْلًا عَمَّا سِوَاهَا  الفتن لنعيم بن حماد (1/ 275)

 795 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَرْوَانَ، عَنْ أَرْطَاةَ، قَالَ: « إِذَا اصْطَكَّتِ الرَّايَاتُ الصُّفْرُ وَالسُّودُ فِي سُرَّةِ الشَّامِ فَالْوَيْلُ لِسَاكِنِهَا مِنَ الْجَيْشِ الْمَهْزُومِ، ثُمَّ الْوَيْلُ لَهَا مِنَ الْجَيْشِ الْهَازِمِ، وَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِنَ الْمُشَوَّهِ الْمَلْعُونِ ».

----------


## فريد المغربي

حديث عبد الله بن عمر حسن الاسناد و هو داعم لحديث كعب و المقصود بالمشوه الملعون السيخ الدجال و الرايات الصفر ما نراه من راية حزب اللات و الرايات السوداء ما نراه من جبهة النصرة

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> حديث عبد الله بن عمر حسن الاسناد و هو داعم لحديث كعب و المقصود بالمشوه الملعون السيخ الدجال و الرايات الصفر ما نراه من راية حزب اللات و الرايات السوداء ما نراه من جبهة النصرة


كلام غير دقيق _أخي الكريم_ ، فلا يصح من ذلك شيءٌ .
وكونه لا يصح ؛ فلا داعي لتكلف الإسقاط والتأويل ، وما ذهبت إليه من التأويل ؛ فهو خاطئٌ وغلطٌ واضحٌ (على افتراض ثبوته).

----------


## دحية الكلبي

سبحان الله .... نعوذ بالله من الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن ! . 
===========
أخي أبي عاصم هل الأحاديث صحيحة ؟! 
أنا معك في عدم تكلف الإسقاط ! لكن إن ثبتت هذه الأحاديث 
فلا يستبعد تفسير أخي فريد عن ذلك !!! وهو جداً قريب للواقع !

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> سبحان الله .... نعوذ بالله من الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن ! . 
> ===========
> أخي أبي عاصم هل الأحاديث صحيحة ؟! 
> أنا معك في عدم تكلف الإسقاط ! لكن إن ثبتت هذه الأحاديث 
> فلا يستبعد تفسير أخي فريد عن ذلك !!! وهو جداً قريب للواقع !


لا يصح منها شيءٌ . ولا ينبغي أن تأول الأحاديث والآثار _إن ثبتت_ بهذه الطريقة ، فهي طريقةٌ خاطئةٌ ، ولكن لو عدت إلى الباب برمته_لنعيم بن حماد_ ، (على ما فيه من وهنٍ وضعفٍ) ؛ لعلمت أن الأمر على غير ما تُأُوِّل .

----------


## فريد المغربي

أثر عبد الله بن عمرو و كعب يقوي أحدهما الاخر و له شاهد آخر  في كتاب نعيم بن حماد 784 - قال أبوه وحدثني أمية بن يزيد القرشي عن سليمان بن عطاء بن يزيد الليثي 
عن امرأة أبيه قالت سمعت أباه يقول مثل ذلك  
أمية بن يزيد بن أبي عثمان بن عبد الله بن خالد بن أسيد بن أبي العيص بن أمية الأموي  ذكره بن حاتم في الجرح و سكت عنه و بن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق و سكت عنه أرجو بيان الضعف الذي لا يمكن جبره من الاخوة و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## دحية الكلبي

كم وددت لو جمعت أحاديث الفتن وآخر الزمان ( الصحيحة ) في مجلد واحد !
وكم وددت لو شرحت شرحاً وافياً ، أخي أبي عاصم لا أدري ماتعترض عليه !! طبعاً فيما عدا صحة الأحاديث 
لكن لو كانت صحيحة 
ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة في تأويلها  ؟! 
أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن في حديث ( أسرعكن لحاقاً بي ... ) تأولنه وحاولن فهمه !! 
إعراض العلماء وطلبة العلم عن شرح أحاديث الفتن ( ومحاولة ) تأويلها
دون الجزم والقطع بهذا التأويل لا أظن أن فيه حرج ! 
بل ربما يجعلك أكثر فهماً للواقع ، ومنه أنك تسلك المسلك الذي أراده نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام !

----------


## فريد المغربي

أضيف لم سبق ان ضعف السند لايلزم منه ضعف المتن و إضافة للشواهد التي ذكرتها فإن الواقع قرينة قوية تؤكده و تدعمه فالرايات الصفر قد أقبلت من جهة _الغرب لبنان_ و الرايات السود قد أقبلت من جهة *الشرق العراق  وهي تصصك و تنذر ببداية امور كبيرة*

----------


## فريد المغربي

صفوان بن عمرو هو بن هرم الحمصي الشامي الحافظ  فسر أصحاب الرايات الصفر *بالبربر* و لعله كان للبربر راية صفراء قبل الفتح الاسلامي الكامل لبلاد المغرب و لقد بحثت عن راية جيش الكاهنة و لم أجد من تطرق لذلك لعل بعض الاخوة لديهم علم و هذا يدل على ان السلف حاولوا إنزال الأثر على واقعهم حسب ما شاهدوه و عايشوه .

----------


## فريد المغربي

المقصود بالسرة هو تشبيه بسرة الانسان و و سوريا قديما كانت تطلق على فلسطين و حمص و الاردن و دمشق و لكن سوريا كانت تلقب بسرة الشام جاء في تاريخ الملوك و الرسل للطبرى ما نصه : وكانت أرض سورية أرض فلسطين والأردن ودمشق وحمص ومادون الدرب من أرض سورية؛ وكان ما وراء الدرب عندهم الشام - فقالو له: نحن نعطيه أرض سورية؛ وقد عرفت أنها سرة الشام؛ والله لا نفعل هذا أبداً.

----------


## فريد المغربي

أرجو من الاخوة إثراء الموضوع بالتحليل و النقد

----------


## دحية الكلبي

أرجو من لديه علم أن يثري الموضوع ، وجدت هذا الكلام للذهبي رحمه الله 
في موقع إسلام ويب 
( أما نعيم بن حماد فقد أنكر عليه الحفاظ بعض الروايات وخاصة ما أورده في كتاب الفتن.قال الإمام الذهبي: نعيم من كبار أوعية العلم لكنه لا تركن النفس إلى رواياته، وقد صنف كتاب الفتن فأتى فيه بعجائب ومناكير)

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> أرجو من لديه علم أن يثري الموضوع ، وجدت هذا الكلام للذهبي رحمه الله 
> في موقع إسلام ويب 
> ( أما نعيم بن حماد فقد أنكر عليه الحفاظ بعض الروايات وخاصة ما أورده في كتاب الفتن.قال الإمام الذهبي: نعيم من كبار أوعية العلم لكنه لا تركن النفس إلى رواياته، وقد صنف كتاب الفتن فأتى فيه بعجائب ومناكير)


هكذا الشغل ، بدأت تفهم قولي يا مشكدانة ! كما أن الأسانيد أخي الحبيب ، لا تخلو من مقال .

----------


## فريد المغربي

لست ادري إذا كان الحديث فيه مقال فلا تكتب له الصحة بحال !!!!!و الشواهد كانها زخرفة للموائد!!!!!!!! و الامام نعيم بن حماد رجل ثقة صدوق و لايعني هذا انه لا يخطئ فمن له الحسنى فقط و من لم يخطىء قط و لكن الأصل هو الصحة حتى يأتي برهان بخلافه فمن له هذا فليبده . و نحن له من الشاكرين . و فوق كل ذي علم عليم .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> لست ادري إذا كان الحديث فيه مقال فلا تكتب له الصحة بحال !!!!!و الشواهد كانها زخرفة للموائد!!!!!!!! و الامام نعيم بن حماد رجل ثقة صدوق و لايعني هذا انه لا يخطئ فمن له الحسنى فقط و من لم يخطىء قط و لكن الأصل هو الصحة حتى يأتي برهان بخلافه فمن له هذا فليبده . و نحن له من الشاكرين . و فوق كل ذي علم عليم .


أخي الكريم ، تفضل مشكوراً مراجعة هذا الرابط :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=313518

----------


## دحية الكلبي

الأحد القادم ( غداً ) برنامج الشريعة والحياة على قناة الجزيرة سيناقش أحاديث الفتن وإنزالها على الواقع ! ولا أدري من هو الضيف ! هل هو القرضاوي أم غيره

----------


## ضاحى

تغييب المسلمين عن أحاديث الفتن وأشراط الساعة تسبب فى وقوعهم فى تلك الفتن والغفلة عن قرب الساعة ووقوع الكثير فى الالحاد أو الشك فى نصرة الله لعباده المؤمنين وهذا كله يصب فى مصلحه ابليس وأتباعه من اليهود والمشركين والمنافقين فهم الأساس وراء ذلك وأيضا اخفاء الآيات الباهرات التى تظهر فى الكون الداله على اقتراب الوعد الحق
ولا شك بانتشارهم فى كثير من المنتديات والمواقع يهونون ويضعفون ويشككون مما يتسبب بوقوع الناس فى الغفلة

----------


## فريد المغربي

أصحاب الرايات الصفر اختلف اهل العلم من هم  ـ هناك من قال انهم *بنو الاصفر* أي الروم و هو احتمال بعيد و هناك من قال *انهم البربر*  و هو أيضا احتمال بعيد و الذي دفعهم لتفسيره بهذا هو ذكر المغرب و هذه لفظة نسبية فمصر هي شرق ليبيا  و هي غرب الحجاز فالمقصود هو الجهة و ليس المساحة الجغرافية المعروفة بالمغرب العربي فالحديث جاء فيه من *جهة* المغرب و هناك من قال انهم *الدولة الفاطمية* الباطنية التي كانت بمصر و هذا بعيد لانه لم يحدث اصطكاك مع الرايات السود بسرة (وسط) الشام و هي سوريا اليوم دمشق كما فسرت في الحديث و الذي نراه و هو الاقرب للصواب انهم *راية حزب اللات  هذا من حيث المعنى*

----------


## فريد المغربي

اما من حيث السند فنقول لو سلمنا بضعف السند فاننا بم نراه و نشاهده نجزم بصحته فهذه *قرينة خارجية* تدعم الحديث و هناك من المحللين من ذهب الى ان هذا الوقت الذي نعيشه مشابه للايام التي سبقت الحرب العالمية الاولى سنة 1914  رغم انه لم يقف على هذا الحديث الذي جعل اصطدام هذه الرايات علامة على وقوع البلاء و لقد كررت اللفظة مم يدل على وقوع امور كبيرة  .

----------


## فريد المغربي

الثورة السورية بدأت كلعبة اطفال بمدرسة جاء في موسوعة ويكيبيديا (الأزمة السورية أو *الثورة السورية* أو *الحرب الأهلية السورية* هي أحداث بدأت شرارتها في مدينة درعا حيث قام الأمن باعتقال خمسة عشر طفلا إثر كتابتهم شعارات تنادي بالحرية على جدار مدرستهم بتاريخ 26 فبراير 2011 ) جاء في الفتن لنعيم بن حماد حدثنا ابن المبارك وعبد الرزاق عن معمر 
عن رجل عن سعيد بن المسيب قال تكون فتنة كان أولها لعب الصبيان كلما سكنت من جانب طمت من جانب فلا تتناهى حتى ينادي مناد من السماء ألا أن الأمير فلان وفتل ابن المسيب يديه حتى إنهما لتنقصان فقال ذلكم الأمير حقا ثلاث مرات

حدثنا ابن وهب عن إسحاق بن يحيى عن محمد بن بشر بن هشام 
 عن ابن المسيب قال تكون فتنة بالشام كان أولها لعب الصبيان ثم لا يستقيم أمر الناس على شيء ولا تكون لهم جماعة حتى ينادي منادي من السماء عليكم بفلان وتطلع كف بشير و الحديث في مصنف عبد الرزاق كرواية نعيم بن حماد

----------


## زياني

أما حديث الرايات الصفر فله عدة طرق : 
الطريق الأول : 
خرجه نعيم في الفتن (1/274) حدثنا بقية وغيره عن صفوان بن عمرو عن أبي هزان عن كعب قال:" إذا التفت الرايات السود والرايات الصفر في سره الشام فبطن الأرض خير من ظهرها "، كعب الأحبار من أعلم الناس بالإسرائيليات وأرواهم عنهم ، ومن المعلوم أن ما وردنا عنهم لا يخلو من إحدى ثلاثة أمور: أولاها أن يكون مخالفا لديننا فهذا لا يلتفت إليه، والثاني ما يكون موافقا لديننا فهو صحيح ، والثالث ما لم يأت في ديننا ما يوافقه ولا يعارضه فهذا يُحدّث به ولا يُصدق ولا يُكذَّب ، إلا أن الأثر قد ورد من طريق ابن عمر رضي الله عنه كما في :  
الطريق الثاني والثالث : قال نعيم في الفتن : (1/272) 783 حدثنا عبد الله بن مروان عن أبيه عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه قال:" دخلت على عبد الله بن عمر حين نزل الحجاج بالكعبة فسمعته يقول:" إذا أقبلت الرايات السود من المشرق والرايات الصفر من المغرب حتى يلتقوا في سره الشام يعني دمشق فهنالك البلاء هنالك البلاء "، 
قال أبوه: وحدثني أمية بن يزيد القرشي عن سليمان بن عطاء بن يزيد الليثي عن امرأة أبيه قالت سمعت أباه يقول مثل ذلك ".
نعيم بن حماد كان أول من صنف مسندا، وكان ثقة حافظا متفقا عليه إلا ما ورد عن الدولابي والأزدي والنسائي، وقد تعقب ذلك ابن عدي فقال : قال لنا ابن حماد - الدولابي - نعيم يروي عن ابن المبارك قال النسائي: ضعيف ، وقال غيره : كان يضع الحديث في تقوية السنة وحكايات في ثلب حنيفة كلها كذب. قال ابن عدي متعقبا : وابن حماد متهم فيما قاله في نعيم بن حماد لصلابته في أهل الرأي"، وأما الأزدي فقد تعقبه المعلمي في التنكيل بأن الأزدي نفسه لين، وأن سائر الثقات فقد وثقوه، وقد قال عنه صاحبه ابن معين:" نعيم بن حماد صدوق ثقة رجل صالح ، أنا أعرف الناس به ، كان رفيقي بالبصرة... إلا أنه كان يتوهم الشيء فيخطئ فيه ، وأما هو فكان من أهل الصدق"، وقد تتبع ابن عدي ما أخطأ فيه وذكر أن باقي حديثه مستقيم، وقد وثقه سائر الأئمة مطلقا واحتجوا به في الصحاح، وذكروا أن سبب أخطائه هو كثرة مروياته المنكرة عن غير المعروفين، فأما إن حدث عن الثقات فهو ثقة مستقيم الحديث، بل إن المعلمي قد تتبع ما أنكروه على نعيم وهي ثمانية أحاديث وذكر لها طرقا أخرى تقويها .
وأما شيخ نعيم هنا ففيه احتمالات : 
أولاها : أن يكون عبد الله بن مروان أبو سفيان المرواني ولم أعرفه إلا أن يكون هو عبد الله بن مروان بن محمد بن مروان بن الحكم بن أبي العاص الأموي، لكن كنيته أبا الحكم ، وقد ذكر النساب أن أباه مروان كان جعله ولي عهده في الخلافة، فلما قتل مروان وانهزم الأمويون هرب عبد الله إلى أرض النوبة في حوالي 131، ثم حبسه المهدي سنة إحدى وستين ومائة حتى مات سنة سبعين ومائة "، وأثنى عليه محمد بن صالح، فاستحال أن يسمع منه نعيم لأنه متقدم فسقط هذا الاحتمال . 
والثاني : أنّ من في طبقةِ شيوخِ نعيمٍ ، هو أبو شيخ الحراني مولى بني أمية أيضًا وهو من دمشق ، وهذا قد روى عنه أيضا سليمان بن عبد الرحمن الدمشقي فقال: حدثنا عبد الله بن مروان الدمشقي وكان ثقة دمشقيا ، عن ابن أبي ذئب وابن جريج...، وكذلك وثقه أبو حاتم والدارقطني وابن شاهين ، وفرق ابن حبان بينه وبين أبي علي الخراساني فلينه ووهم في ذلك ، لأنهما واحد والله أعلم "، وهذا احتمال قد يكون بعيدا لكون عبد الله هذا لا يُعرف له رواية عن أبيه، ولا يعرف اسم جده ولا ذكره عنه العلماء ، وأما صاحب الحديث فإنه معروف بالرواية عن أبيه فلا يكون إلا معروفا ، وهو ما يكون موجودا في : 
الاحتمال الثالث : وهو أنّ عبد الله بن مروان هو ابن معاوية الفزاري الكوفي وهو متأخر لكنه في طبقة نعيم بن حماد وجائز ممكن لقاؤه إياه ، وأبوه ثقة كوفي أيضا ، مات سنة ثلاث وتسعين ومائة، وكلاهما دخل دمشق وحدث بها ، لكنّ عمرو بن شعيب فقد مات سنة ثماني عشرة ومئة، فبين وفاتيهما خمسة وسبعون سنة ، فإما ان يكون عبد الله من المعمرين أو أن الأثر منقطع والله أعلم ، والحديث محتمل للتحسين إن وجد ما يشهد له : 
الطريق الرابع : قال نعيم 788 حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد حدثنا الحجاج عن عبد الله بن سعيد عن طاوس عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" إذا أقبلت فتنة من المشرق وفتنة من المغرب فالتقوا ببطن الشام فبطن الأرض يومئذ خير من ظهرها "، 
يحيى بن سعيد هو العطار الشامي،  مختلف فيه فضعفه الدارقطني والعقيلي والجوزجاني وابن عدي وابن معين، وبالغ ابن حبان فاتهمه ووهم عليه في ذلك، وقد قال عنه أبو داود: جائز الحديث" ، وقال عنه تلميذه محمد بن مصفي الحمصي الحافظ : حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد العطار وهو ثقة "، وتلميذه وبلديّه أعرف الناس به من غيره ، فكان الأولى أن يعتبر به لذلك .   
وأما حجاج فالأظهر أنه هو حجاج بن محمد الخولاني الحمصي أيضا لا بأس به من العاشرة، فإن هذا قد روى طبقة عن إسماعيل بن عياش وبقية بن الوليد وغيرهما، وعنه محمد بن عوف وأبو حاتم وصدّقه . 
وأما عبد الله بن سعيد فهم كثر ، إلا أنه على حسب الإسناد وعلم الطبقات والبلدان لا يخرج عن احتمالين : 
أولاهما أن يكون هو ابن عبد الملك ابن مروان أبو صفوان الأموي الدمشقي نزيل مكة فهو ثقة، والحديث منقطع، لكن هذا متأخر من الطبقة التاسعة ومات على رأس المائتين .
ولاحتمال الأقوى أن يكون هو عبد الله بن سعيد بن جبير الأسدي ، فإنه من هذه الطبقة من السادسة ، وهو ثقة جليل ، وكان يروي عن أبيه سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس، وطاوس من هذه الطبقة نفسها بالذات فجائز ممكن له اللقاء به على مذهب مسلم ، فتعين أنه هو، إلا أن الإشكال يبقى في سماع حجاج الخولاني من عبد الله هذا ، فيبقى الحديث منقطعا والله أعلم .   
وقد تعدّدت فتنة أصحاب هذه الرايات الصفر، وكانت سيما لأهل الرفض من العبيديين والفاطميين ومن بعدهم عبر الأزمان ، إلى زمن حزب الشيطان ، إلى خروج المهدي ، وأما فتنة أصحاب الرايات الصفر ضد السود المذكورة في الأثر : فإن هذه المعركة ممهدة لخروج السفياني وغدر الروم والملحمة الكبرى وخروج المهدي كما فسر ذلك السلف ، لكن ما أصعب إنزال أحاديث الفتن على الوقائع ، وقد كنت ولا زلت أجمع في ذلك مبحثا مستقلا لكنه صعب جدا ، وسرعان ما أُشغل عنه بظروف ، أسأل الله التوفيق والسداد .                                              كتبه أبو عيسى الزياني

----------


## فريد المغربي

أشكر الأخ الزياني على اجتهاده ،جزاك الله خيرا و حفظك الله . هناك شاهد اخر في الفتن لنعيم 778 - حدثنا يحيى بن اليمان عن ابن المبارك عن الأوزاعي 
 عن حسان بن عطيةقال كان يقال إذا رأيتم الرايات الصفر فبطن الأرض يومئذ خير من ظهرها

----------


## دحية الكلبي

مشكور أخي الزياني ..... بل نريد منك همة عالية لإنجازه

----------


## زياني

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وشكرا أخي المغربي على الشاهد ، ومن المعلوم أن لفظة :" كان يقال: ... لها حكم الرفع، والشاهد مرسل، وأذكر الإخوة أنه لا معنى للطعن في الإمام نعيم بن حماد فإنه ثقة إمام مجتمع عليه كما بيّنت ، ولا معنى لتتبع الأقوال الشاذة في الطعن في الرواة، فإن هذا طريق غير مستقيم يؤدي إلى الطعن في كل الأئمة فمرة يُرمى عبد الرزاق ومرة البخاري ومرة مالك ومرة غيرهم وهذا باب ينبغي أن يُسد ووفقكم الله، وأما البحث فقد أُكمله بعد أن أُشفى بعون الله تعالى فقد تعرضت لحادثٍ قطع فيه جزء من أصبعي فيصعب علي  الكتابة الآن .

----------


## دحية الكلبي

لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله 
نسأل الله لك الشفاء العاجل

----------


## فريد المغربي

> أن أُشفى بعون الله تعالى فقد تعرضت لحادثٍ قطع فيه جزء من أصبعي فيصعب علي  الكتابة الآن .


 طهور وشافاك الله و عفاك

----------

